# Ovalmaster, Titanium



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

Do any of you have, or have tried an Ovalmaster? I have a lead on a used frame, but am not familiar with Colnago ti frames.
Any insight/opinions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

*Colnago Ti is GREAT!*

I have a 1998 Monotitan which was just before the Ovalmaster. Colnago knows how to build a quality TI frame. I have about 25,000 miles on mine and it's still excellent. I would highly recommend a Colnago Ti frame in a heartbeat. I have never regretted my purchase and I wish you the same enjoyment.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Colnago OvalMaster...you mean like this....?*

wheelsonfire:

Colnago OvalMaster...you mean like this? (one is an OvalMaster, the other one is a CT1)

FYI - I have also owned a few Litespeeds recently (sold them & moved on to the Colnagos), but I must admit that I prefer the Colnagos (I have a CT1 kicking around as well). As far as I'm concerned, I prefer the slightly heavier tubing on the Colnago as compared to the new breed of Litespeeds- I think it gives a better ride, with minimal weight disadvantage. The comfort, stability and stiffness of the OvalMaster is incredible - it and the CT1 are my favourite rides - I always seem to hop on one of these when I head out for a ride.

EasyRider47


----------



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

EasyRider47:

You've got some nice bikes!
I'm not sure of the age of the Oval Master I've been thinking about. The frame comes along with a Look HSC4 fork, not sure what happened to the original(need to ask), plus some DuraAce parts for $2,000. What's your opinion on the price, given that the frame is not damaged?

Thanks!


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Question of Value....Hmmmm........*



wheelsonfire said:


> EasyRider47:
> 
> You've got some nice bikes!
> I'm not sure of the age of the Oval Master I've been thinking about. The frame comes along with a Look HSC4 fork, not sure what happened to the original(need to ask), plus some DuraAce parts for $2,000. What's your opinion on the price, given that the frame is not damaged?
> ...


wheelsonfire:

Without seeing frame or components, knowing mileage/wear on them, it is very difficult to comment on whether the price of $2000 is appropriate or fair in the circumstances. However - knowing that it should be close to 5 years old, assuming at least normal wear, missing the Colnago fork, and you having indicated that there are only some DuraAce parts, I would be very careful and cautious before I paid $2000 for it - to make sure that you are getting good value for your money. Unless it was an exceptional frame with mint components, it sounds like the price may be a little high (slightly inflated/somewhat excessive) - but you are the one looking at the frame and you will have to make the ultimate decision as to value in your eyes.

But even when considering my comments, remember the old saying about free advice - you may be getting what you paid for! 

EasyRider47


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

*1998 Monotitan price*

Maybe this will help as a point of reference for your price dilema. Bought the Monotitan in 1999 off a LBS consignment rack for $2400. Fully loaded with all Campy Record 9, ITM Pro 225 bars and Goccia stem, and Open Pro's. Retail for this same bike was $3850 before tax. The condition of the Monotitan was showroom perfect with less than 500 miles. The price of used bikes has fallen considerably with Ebay as a buying source. Before you pay $2000 check all other possibilities to get the most bang for your buck. Good luck!


----------



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it.

I thought that $2,000 might be a bit high . . . it's pretty much an entire bike without the wheels, but a good wheelset would set me back an extra $400-600. The idea of a titanium bike is appealing; a Colnago even more so-although I haven't seen many ti Colnagos and they don't seem to be building them anymore. Don't know if that's good or bad. But you both seem very happy with yours.

I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks again!


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

CT1's and 2's go for less than that (depending on configuration of course), so if you wanted Colnago Ti, that might also be a consideration. Love my CT1


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

The Ovalmaster is a wonderful riding bike. I too had a 3.25 Ti Litespeed and would prefer the Colnago. Nothing against the Litespeed i had, it was great but the Ovalmaster (1) fits me better (2) rides slightly better (maybe attributed to fit) and (3) looks a hell of alot prettier than any Litespeed i've ever seen. 

I think $2000 is about ballpark. Mine is a 2002 with 9 speed DA and mavic ksyrium ssc's with 5,000 miles on it. I'd be reluctant to sell it for less. 

J


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

forgot to post a pic.


----------



## wheelsonfire (Feb 18, 2007)

J:

That's a beautiful bike!
Sadly, the advertised one didn't look as well looked after. I figure that after adding the cost of a seat pin, saddle, bars and a wheelset, I'd be looking at $3,000.00 or more. He didn't want to budge on price and I don't like dealing with people who act as if they are doing you a favour. I can understand being reluctant to sell (I could never sell my Bianchi), but this guy was a bit too "smooth". Saw that it was on Ebay . . . but didn't meet his reserve.

Thanks everyone for the input and advice!

Safe and happy riding!


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah i understand your position. Their isn't a bike out there that i need that bad that i would subject myself to dealing with arrogance. 

Colnago's are undoubtedly nice bikes, but i have to say after having 10-12 bikes in the last 15 years (lost count), and five presently, the nicest bike i have ever owned is a stock 1999 lemond zurich with ultegra (reynolds 853 baby!) is the way to go. i have owned two of them excatly alike and they both beat the crap out of my colnago, gios, bianchi and surley... beats them all for ride quality. Execpt for the surly, all were far more expensive than the zurich. 

My point is don't be caught up in the name (colnago) of a bicycle. Find the one that speaks to you the best after a few miles, for me that one is the lemond.

Good luck, J


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

Have loved every second of my ovalmaster....
have it down to about 17ish pounds with my OG brakes...climbs well, sprints well, descends like a monster...AND does it all comfortably... only problem is the rear drop out design that requires deflating the rear tire to remove, and sometimes slips out of place...

now i need to get my riding up to par with my 'nago.

I would definitely buy again if i had to...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you have the Colnago stickers removed from the frame? I cannot believe that a Colnago only has two Colnago stickers, one on each side of the down tube.


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Did you have the Colnago stickers removed from the frame? I cannot believe that a Colnago only has two Colnago stickers, one on each side of the down tube.


The past owner sandblasted the paint off for whatever reason... ti underneath is beautiful!! Im sure it saves a few grams off too. Those are just aftermarket black stickers...no bling...


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I have an early CT1 with polished finish- later models were painted and its a great bike - I'd buy an Ovalmaster in my size if I ever saw one - the combination of the Colnago geometry and slightly overbuilt frame would make a great all-round bike.


----------

